# Long lost fiction



## Yayap (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello strangers. I'm hoping to find a piece of fan fiction that i haven't read in years. Spent the past week trying to find it. Problem is that this piece existed back on the old Black Library forum that i just recently found to no longer exist. I'm talking at least 5 years ago, probably before Facebook came around. Of course i can't remember the title or the writer. But the thread this guy used for it contained over a thousand replies and posts. The story started off with an Eldar prohecy, the Tau essentially became the galaxy super power that other other races feared and cowered from. The main character is an Ultramarine, one of his companions is a space dwarf, as in space elf for the Eldar.

So here i am hoping that one of you was part of the old Black Library Forums, read fan fiction there, particularly this one and is able to find the work or writer that created it. That it hasn't lost its way into the ether.

Sincerely,
Yayap


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think you're talking about Rise of the Tau.

http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=1308

Is this it? If not, I'll be shocked! 

It was all posted up there, but, for some reason the thread has been cut down. :/


----------



## Yayap (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, it is. Fantastic. This is why I love the Internet. 

Thanks for the help man. Can't wait to catch up on it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

You're very welcome. It's a brilliant piece, I'm always happy to publicize it!


----------

